# FS: VSI 1000 ASM sprayer & 750 Brine Maker



## GSTcanada (Dec 30, 2020)

VSI 1000 ASM sprayer and 750 Brine Maker FOR SALE Sprayer has only been used a handful of times (5 to 8 times at the most). Comes with 3 lane spray bar. Has GPS speed sensor. Works great. Top of the line sprayer. Hand wand on yellow hose needs replacement. $10,000 USD 

750 Brine Maker has never been used. Never wired in. $10,000 USD We bought both items from VSI innovations and never got into spraying like we intended to.


----------



## GSTcanada (Dec 30, 2020)

Brine maker


----------

